
Spotify is down for many users - giiper
Spotify is down for many users
You can check it here
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;downdetector.com&#x2F;status&#x2F;spotify
======
tomkwok
Can confirm. Currently it says I'm offline.

Edit: It seems to be back online (at least for me).

~~~
giiper
Confirmation from them
[https://twitter.com/SpotifyStatus/status/745618521992925184](https://twitter.com/SpotifyStatus/status/745618521992925184)

------
giiper
[https://twitter.com/SpotifyStatus/status/745618521992925184](https://twitter.com/SpotifyStatus/status/745618521992925184)

------
antoniorosado
Spotify is aware of this. Naturally.

------
nelmaven
Is up for me.

